# KEN KREISEL DXD-808 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*KEN KREISEL DXD-808 Subwoofer​*






*For the Full Review Click Here​*​
*Conclusion*
This review turned out to be a bit of a double-edged sword for me. On the one hand I was treated to a level of articulation and perspicuity unlike just about anything I have experienced in the past. The downside is now that I know what things are _supposed_ to sound like it may be difficult to evaluate anything else and know what I'm not hearing that I should be. I'm not sure if I should thank Ken Kreisel or curse him for that. It will probably be the former though, because ultimately this turned out to be a very enjoyable experience. Ken Kreisel has created a subwoofer with my name written all over it, and considering how picky I am that's nothing short of amazing. If you desire exquisite high-quality bass, and can afford the price of entry, KEN KREISEL should be one of the very first companies you look to.

*Please feel free to discuss below.*


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Jim - stellar job as always. :T

I have read all your sub reviews to date, and even if you did not say so, I could tell you thoroughly enjoyed these as I do not remember any other review where you talked about other scenes from LOTR besides the Bridge sequence!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for the review Jim - stellar job as always. :T


Thank you sir - I appreciated that.




ALMFamily said:


> I have read all your sub reviews to date, and even if you did not say so, I could tell you thoroughly enjoyed these as I do not remember any other review where you talked about other scenes from LOTR besides the Bridge sequence!


I actually use a few minutes from the opening scene as well, but you're correct that I mostly focus on The Bridge Of Khazad Doom.

You're also right that I really liked these subs. All my life it has been quality over quantity, in everything. I distinctly recall when my friends and I were getting our first cars they were all going for sheer volume and buying rubbish, like Jensen. Me? I was getting Alpine, Infinity, Blaupunkt, et al. They couldn't understand why I was paying so much, yet their stereo was louder then mine. I would just smile, comforted in the knowledge that it wasn't worth trying to explain; you either got it or you didn't, and if it had to be explained you were already in the "didn't get it" camp.

I am absolute obsessed with clarity, detail and precision. In that regard Ken and I are kindred spirits because his subwoofers exude those very characteristics.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice review Jim... thorough and detailed... :T


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the great review, Jim.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks guys...


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the great review Jim. I do hope that when a Rythmik sealed sub comes in for review, that you get a chance to hear it and comment on its accuracy and precision as compared to this sub. One of Rythmik's claims is accuracy, so after this rave review I'm quite curious to get an opinion on how they compare. Thanks again.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

bkeeler10 said:


> Thanks for the great review Jim. I do hope that when a Rythmik sealed sub comes in for review, that you get a chance to hear it and comment on its accuracy and precision as compared to this sub. One of Rythmik's claims is accuracy, so after this rave review I'm quite curious to get an opinion on how they compare. Thanks again.


Funny you mention it, but that's a long story so it will have to keep for another time... 

I'm glad you enjoyed the review. The DXD-808 is not inexpensive but you get some truly remarkable engineering and quality for your money.

Regarding SVS; HTS reviewed the PB13-Ultra and the SB13-Ultra, so there is current information available for some of their higher-end offerings.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'm going for the DXD-808 as I need the smaller size but want the Kreisel accuracy, so looking forward to getting my hands on one of these


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

recruit said:


> I'm going for the DXD-808 as I need the smaller size but want the Kreisel accuracy, so looking forward to getting my hands on one of these


Nice! Looking forward to hearing your impressions...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

ALMFamily said:


> Nice! Looking forward to hearing your impressions...


Yeah, it's been a while since I have had one of Ken's subs so looking forward to it to


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The little Kreisel should be in my hands fairly soon and I intend to do a full review of this little beauty :T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Please do. I would like to hear someone elses impressions of the DXD-808.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

theJman said:


> Please do. I would like to hear someone elses impressions of the DXD-808.


Will do Jim


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> The little Kreisel should be in my hands fairly soon and I intend to do a full review of this little beauty :T


I own the 12012 and its very nice and smooth. The reference level for the bass level did not work for me too well maybe because of placement and room modes. It was until I moved it to +1 on the gain that I now feel the punch and effect from movies. I am sure the 808 is as nice. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Cannot wait, my 808 will be with me on monday so it will be nice to have a Ken Kreisel sub back in the house again :T


----------



## canton160 (May 12, 2013)

Hello 
long time lurker and decide to register.

I order the DXD-808, its arriving this week, i have no experience in high-end subwoofers, can anyone recommend me some download to "broke" the sub during the fist hours of use, the review mention 25 hours!!! :rubeyes:

regards


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi,
I would just try and pick some music which you know is bass heavy and play that for some time if you want to run it in quicker otherwise just keep playing films and music and enjoy the sub and it will break in over time, but the main thing is just to enjoy it!!

Cheers
John


----------



## canton160 (May 12, 2013)

thanks, looks like im going to re-watch the fast and furious sequel.... :hsd:

i love this icon :hsd:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

canton160 said:


> I order the DXD-808, its arriving this week, i have no experience in high-end subwoofers, can anyone recommend me some download to "broke" the sub during the fist hours of use, the review mention 25 hours!!! :rubeyes:


I'd suggest at least 25 hours before they're fully loosened up. That process should be done gradually though, and not in some abrupt manner. The concept is to slowly exercise the spider and surround so they aren't as stiff, not try and stretch them with excessive movement.

The best method I've found is to use the sub like you normally would, but at a lesser volume. As the hours pile on then the intensity can increase, so around the 25th hour you're in the position to start pushing it some. That's when you can crank the Fast and Furious... :T


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

recruit said:


> The little Kreisel should be in my hands fairly soon and I intend to do a full review of this little beauty :T


Let me know when you get it and calibrate it if you used the bass level (green dot) or if you used any other gain setting.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

asere said:


> Let me know when you get it and calibrate it if you used the bass level (green dot) or if you used any other gain setting.


Yep, will do


----------



## msound (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello Jman,

I just read your Kreisel dxd-808 review and the Rythmik F8, which leads me to ask which one you would buy today?

I appreciate your input. This will be to supplement my 12" subs.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

msound said:


> Hello Jman,
> 
> I just read your Kreisel dxd-808 review and the Rythmik F8, which leads me to ask which one you would buy today?
> 
> I appreciate your input. This will be to supplement my 12" subs.


My preferences and needs may differ from yours so what I would purchase probably won't help much. But comparing the two of them in general...

Cost easily favors the Rythmik; you can buy two F8's for the price of a single DXD-808. Output favors the Rythmik too as the dual-driver design of the Kreisel is not really intended to increase output, but instead to combat harmonic distortion through physics (as opposed to electronics like the Rytmhik). Both approaches work however.

The DXD-808 looks nicer but appearance is subjective so you may feel otherwise. Depth/extension goes to the Rythmik; the DXD-808 is listed as 15Hz "typical in room frequency response" but I didn't achieve that. The DXD-808 is designed to be stacked so it you're thinking of more than one integration is completely seamless.

What 12" subwoofers do you have now? Typically you want to avoid mixing capabilities or alignments as that is always fraught with problems. Unless you want an MBM arrangement it's better to add identical - or very close to it - subs to a current setup.


----------



## msound (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply!

I currently have a M&K MX-350 and a M&K dxd 12012.

I can pick up the dxd 808 for about the same cost as the rythmik F8, it sounds like either way you prefer the Rythmik. I was wanting to pick something up to help with the upper bands and use it more for music...thinking two 8" drivers would be good for that.

It sounds like you do not recommend blending the 8's with the 12's.

I appreciate your input.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

msound said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I currently have a M&K MX-350 and a M&K dxd 12012.
> 
> ...


Is that one of the original MX-350's from about 12+ years ago? If so I'm impressed you're able to blend that with a DXD 12012.

Both the F8 and DXD-808 have their strengths and weaknesses, just like most things I suppose. The value leader is clearly the Rythmik so if cost is one of the primary considerations - but you still crave precision - that certainly should be toward the top of your list. You own several other Kreisel subs though so perhaps cost is a bit less of a concern for you. If so then sticking with the brand has its advantages as you can match the sound signature easily. With that said...

No matter which route you chose to pursue you would have to integrate 3 different subwoofers into the same system, something that would require a lot of time, effort and skill to do successfully. That may be something within your ability but I don't know if it would be worth the trouble, the differences between the products could result in an uneven blend no matter how much experience you have in that area. If you're looking for more midbass, and can get KK subs for a more reasonable price, what about adding another 12012? If they were stacked that would add roughly 6dB to the entire frequency range, an increase that should be audible.


----------



## msound (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello Jim,

After reading your replies I think I can pass on the 8's.

Yes, It is an original MX-350 from about 12 years ago...I can't say that I have dialed them both in yet, but I am working on it and I am open to suggestions. 

Another 12012 would be great, but they are almost impossible to find. The one I have I bought used from a guy that bought it in Germany, then he moved to the USA and had the power converted by a professional audio repair store. I don't think they sold in the USA.

I am glad you brought this up, as down the road I was looking at adding the sealed Rythmik F18. The rep there told me that a each dual 12 M&K would equate to about one of their 15's...I thought the two dual M&K's would blend with one 18.



I appreciate you input. 

I assume you would pass on adding the sealed Rythmik 18 too?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

msound said:


> Yes, It is an original MX-350 from about 12 years ago...I can't say that I have dialed them both in yet, but I am working on it and I am open to suggestions.


The sound signatures, components and technology differences (and age) between the MX-350 and 12012 will likely make a seamless integration rather difficult. That's why I was impressed you had pulled it off, or at least are close to doing it. :T




msound said:


> Another 12012 would be great, but they are almost impossible to find. The one I have I bought used from a guy that bought it in Germany, then he moved to the USA and had the power converted by a professional audio repair store. I don't think they sold in the USA.


The 12012 and 808 did sell in the US but they were niche products. Now that's perhaps even more so as KK hasn't updated them in years, and I'm not even sure they have much of a distribution network (if they do it must be very small). TBH, that might be the answer to your question; if the subs are very hard to find and there's a question about support - and even the solvency of the company (because you have to sell product to stay in business) - maybe it's time to consider options? Perhaps Ken has other avenues he derives income from, and maybe his subs are huge outside the US, but it doesn't seem as though the market here would sustain a business.




msound said:


> I am glad you brought this up, as down the road I was looking at adding the sealed Rythmik F18. The rep there told me that a each dual 12 M&K would equate to about one of their 15's...I thought the two dual M&K's would blend with one 18.


I think the person you spoke with at Rythmik is probably being a bit generous with their assessment of the output potential from a single 12012. Since the drivers are in effect acting as an isobaric pairing their output does not double in the traditional sense so it's not like the typical dual-driver configuration. Based upon my experience I'm not sure the 12012 would match the Rythmik 15" subwoofers (I owned an E15HP for several years so I do have first hand knowledge with that particular model).




msound said:


> I assume you would pass on adding the sealed Rythmik 18 too?


Adding? Yes, I would pass on that option. But replacing outright? There's a compelling argument to be made for that. Rythmik and KK produce very clean and articulate subwoofers so if you did opt to make a switch it's not like you would be sacrificing sound quality in the process.


----------



## msound (Mar 5, 2010)

This very helpful, much appreciated!


----------



## msound (Mar 5, 2010)

I will say the customer service from Ken Kreisel is top notch. He still helps people with his older products. I know he is selling a full brand new speaker line including subs in foreign markets.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Now that you mention it I do recall seeing a press release not to long ago about the new line. I think they're popular in some of the Asian countries.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Ken is soon revamping his website featuring his new products. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------

